# Testors/Aztek spray booth - help with "alternate" filters to use?



## relikizan (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just scored a Testors/Aztek spray booth (pic below) at a swap meet and ordered the filters, but they won't be in for a while.

In the meantime, want to try the sucker out and wondered if any of you guys know if there's a store filter (like lowe's, home depot, etc) i can use in the meantime? as i just ordered the filters, i don't know the thickness that's needed.

Thanx in advance!!!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Try air conditioner filters.....


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I just use the filters that go in my air/heater conditioner! Done this for years now!


----------



## relikizan (Aug 4, 2010)

Chinxy said:


> I just use the filters that go in my air/heater conditioner! Done this for years now!


are you guys talking about the one's that are around an inch thick and have that wavy pattern with metal? appreciate the suggestions and help! thanx!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

reli',

The Pace spray booth I use takes the sort of filter you just described. Mine accepts a 12" X 20" filter and Lowe's sells them in three-packs. The Fiberglas type are worthless - they pass too much overspray dust that can clog the fan, plus they load up rapidly themselves.

There's also the green mat type of filter. Allegedly it can be cut to size and washed out with water so it's reusable. I've stuck with the washboard/metal filters just because I know it works.

By the way, I hope you have some means of venting your spray booth outside and that you'll wear a respirator when you paint. You'd think by now that everyone would know about these things, but... . Have fun with your booth!


----------



## relikizan (Aug 4, 2010)

Mark McGovern said:


> reli',
> 
> The Pace spray booth I use takes the sort of filter you just described. Mine accepts a 12" X 20" filter and Lowe's sells them in three-packs. The Fiberglas type are worthless - they pass too much overspray dust that can clog the fan, plus they load up rapidly themselves.
> 
> ...


thanx for the info!!!


----------



## Starduster123 (10 mo ago)

Hi guys I have an older Testors Aztec metal spray booth and it is very noisy is there any way to put a new quiet motor into this great spray booth it's a nice size 20" w x 15" h x 131/2' d


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Starduster123 said:


> is there any way to put a new quiet motor into this great spray booth


Maybe a photo of the motor would help? generally, unless you can find a motor that both matches the speed/power and the shape of the mount, your options are limited. if it's metal it may be vibrating the large panels. you may be able to cut up some rubber sheet to make gasket to insulate the vibration.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Could also be from the base feet or warped base. You can use the same rubber sheet to make insulating pads and to level as needed. You could also 'caulk' the seams to make them tighter and not vibrate if that is were the noise is coming from.


----------



## Starduster123 (10 mo ago)

Disregard my question it's a small bathroom fan I thought it was a squirrel cage fan, I opened up the and found I'll need some rubber to install under the motor and isolate the motor vibration from the metal housing, thanks for the response. The whole bottom needs to be quieted down the bottom has an open grid for the air to pass this is held with sheet screws and lays on the metal frame some rubber strips on these areas will stop this rattle, the motor will also get a rubber mat under it and the metal outer booth will as well.


----------

